# Mags or drums for AK 47's?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

AK 47 aficionados, do you prefer magazines or drums? Why the preference? I was at the range today and I utilized both. I am looking for opinions.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Regular 30rd mags for under or side folder. 75rd drum for full size.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I say mags, preferably the slabside variety. but if you are in kalifornia, you are going to need the 30 caliber magazine clip.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Drums are too heavy and throw the weapon's balance off too much.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

And speaking of mags if I'm shooting prone I prefer the 20 rnd mags over the 30 rnd. which can bump the ground or your rest if you're shooting over an embankment or hump of dirt.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Drums will not fit in my vest's pockets. Besides, I don't think I'll be changing this late in the game. This dog doesn't want to learn too many more new tricks.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ever slung an AK with a loaded drum across your back??? the drum digs in.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You can still have mags in pouches or pockets. Instead of loaded with a mag loaded with a drum. And if you want accurate fire, use a bipod.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Ever slung an AK with a loaded drum across your back??? the drum digs in.


No. I have not. Good point. It would necessitate different carry. The weight isn't much more than having two magazines taped together for jungle style but it is significantly more than a single magazine. Great points everyone. Keep them coming.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Never been a fan of taping two mags together, I have one drum that I've had for a while but I prefer magazines. Drums look cool but make the rifle much less maneuverable


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

With 40 round AK magazines available, why bother with a drum? Forty rounds on a semi automatic rifle is a ton of shooting! Like forever kind of. I use a 10 round AK mag at the range because I can keep track in my mind of how many shots I took up to ten. Forty round mag or even 30 I always lose count. Also I tend to use less of my 2000+ rounds of 7.62 ammo stash with just a ten round mag.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Salty's rule of thumb: When in doubt, the fewer the parts, the better. Less failure points. Magazines have exactly 4 parts (and only 2 of them move), the housing, the floorplate, the spring and the follower.

They are also lighter, easier to carry, easier and quicker to load, easier to insert, easier to eject, less subject to damage when dropped, and make the gun lighter to hold, point & aim. 

There are virtually no situations that a drum provides an advantage over a durable high quality 30 round magazine on a semi-auto weapon.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I do not use drums. They are unwieldy and generally unreliable. I have used 30 rounders of many varieties. North and South Korean, East German, Bosnian Fleurs de lis, Russian Izmash and Tula bakelite, Tapco, Bulgarian ((10)), Promag, Romanian surplus, Magpul MOE and New production Serbian Steel. The absolute most reliable, rugged and cost effective magazines currently made are: Yugoslavian surplus BHO, Croatian steel BHO and these new "Matra" mags marketed by Gibbs rifle. The last three are absolutely bulletproof. I love them.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have some 75rd drums I purchased 30 years ago as military surplus. They have been 100% reliable. All my mags are military surplus also purchased at the same time. Underfold stock will clean a 30rd mag but not a 40rd mag so have never had an interest in purchasing any.


----------

